# A face only I could love, considering this boxer rescue



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

Please have a look! I think she is so pretty and everyone I show this to thinks... not. They say, "no one is going to adopt her"! Well, then I should.

Page down to Daisy Mae please

http://www.gabr-wi.com/gabrwi/adoption/available+for+adoption/default.asp

My question is this, we have a 10 month old tibetan terrier female and I have heard that 2 boxer females are not good together. My tibetan is an alpha. What questions do I need to ask about this dog up front?

And this is a direct result of the Oprah show. My kids were set on another TT puppy before they watched the show. We still are not sure what we will do but I would love to check Daisy out. 

Thanks


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I think she's adorable. 

In my experience, good rescues are very, very upfront with any issues the dog might have with existing pets. They don't want her returned any more than you'd want to return her. Good rescues also like to educate the public on their breed, and they'd also suggest an alternative if they don't think the dog you initially chose is a good match for your family.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks, I think we are the only 2 people who think she is cute.

I emailed and asked if she would be okay with an alpha but playful and non aggressive dog. 

We'll see what they say!

I worry that they won't let us have her because we don't have a fenced in yard. We are thinking about it but may try invisible fence.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Bless her heart! I also adopted a older female. ( Femka). She was 5 when she came here and we love her dearly!


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

I have no idea as to whether or not she would get along with your current girl, but I think she is adorable! I love boxers!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I just have to say she is gorgeous! She looks like she's chalk full of personality. 

My first question would be can she and your dog meet before adopting her. I've always found it strange that some rescues don't do that. Every dogs reaction is different with each dog. The only way you'll know for sure is if you get them together and see how things go. 

Also I read she's not allowed in a house hold with children under 5yrs old. I'm not sure how old your kids are, but that's something I would look a bit more into. 

Good luck with miss Daisy Mae!!


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

My current girl is so lonely. She stares at the house next door waiting for her friend to come outside. It's so sad! 

I submitted my application. They also have some puppies but we'll see what they say about Daisy Mae first since she is 3 and would be harder to place.

Wish us luck!


----------



## BTmomma (Dec 17, 2007)

she is simply beautiful!! i love her unique eye! i love love love it!


----------



## zannie (Mar 12, 2008)

having boxers myself ,i think she's beautiful.that face says alot..keep us posted


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Can't wait to hear how is goes with Daisy. Keep us posted, Please.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

Awww... thanks.

I must have left something off of my application, I have to submit it again.

Grrrrr....


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

NEVER underestimate the power and love you get from an older dog.. Its like they know you saved them, they know what they had before, and love you all the more...


----------



## Craftydeb (Feb 20, 2008)

She's so sweet. Having a boxer myself, I know all about those wonderful "faces". All 3 of mine are female and they get along just fine.

I hope you get her.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

Teddy, I missed your question. My youngest is 19! I do need Mia to meet her first because Mia is an alpha. That is my biggest concern.

I can't tell you how many people have said that she is ugly or scary. What is wrong with people??? I love her blue eye. Anyone ready Harry Potter? She could be Madeye Moody! Or Magic. Since she is a stray, I doubt she's attached to her name. Our next dog was going to be named Piper. We'll see...


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

My first reaction when I opened the link was AAHHHH look at her sweet, itty bitty face and those sad eyes. 
I think it's great that you are going to try to adopt her. I hope you get her.


----------



## cvcraven (Jun 20, 2007)

She's a cutie.. ( and I'm currently wishing I lived somewhere near that rescue because I fell in love with "Sargent")


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow!! Her eyes are so pretty!!


----------



## DixieDozen (Mar 29, 2008)

Aw gorgeous puppy! I love her!


----------



## 709Juggalette (Feb 21, 2008)

I think she is beautiful.I don't see anything ugly about her! I love her eye!


----------

